# Firefox v11



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

After my trouble with v10, I was very careful how I upgraded to v11. Made sure nothing else was running. 

And so far everything been OK.

Anyone know when these almost monthly upgrades are going to greatly slowdown?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> After my trouble with v10, I was very careful how I upgraded to v11. Made sure nothing else was running.
> 
> And so far everything been OK.
> 
> Anyone know when these almost monthly upgrades are going to greatly slowdown?


Version 11 was the last of the rapid-release updates to FF. They are changing their release schedule as of .... now.

When FF12 comes out it will include automatic background downloads that will not interrupt the user, so it's both less frequent and less "in your face".


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't look at me, I'm running Firefox 14.0a1 Nightly 64 Bit. It updates...nightly.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine just upgraded by itself, didnt even know what it was doing, just said Installing Updates, Firefox will restart. Now it says V11.0


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Mine just upgraded by itself, didnt even know what it was doing, just said Installing Updates, Firefox will restart. Now it says V11.0


That's what it did for v10 while i had a ton of stuff going on and it completely screwed everything up.

There's an option to set auto-update to OFF. Which I now use.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It started to act up today. Ended up I had to completely remove it. Then re-install and rebuild everything.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> Anyone know when these almost monthly upgrades are going to greatly slowdown?


Tell Mozilla. They are the ones releasing a new version of Firefox every six weeks. At least we know when a release is occurring. Google Chrome tends to ship out a release without prior notice.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Anyone know when these almost monthly upgrades are going to greatly slowdown?


 Think of the monthly upgrades as bi-weekly Microsoft IE patches. They just call them "new versions" rather than patches or fixes.


----------

